# Tilapia Bythobates at Detroit Auction 16 March



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I will be taking some of the Tilapia Bythobtes that I received last month to the Greater Detroit Aquarium Society auction this saturday, March 16th.

They will be consigned for a donation bid for the clubs proceeds. I hope for the consignment to be 4-5 of the young, all in the 1.5 to 2" size, most showing color, eating like pirranhas and growing very well. I am keeping a half dozen and they are growing fast. They readily eat pellets, flakes and most everything that they are offered. Mine get spirulina and shrimp pellets along with Omega cichlid pellets. They also take flakes. I will soon be feeding mine daphnia and brine shrimp.

The auctioneer will be announcing that these are offered for a donation to the club with the high bidder taking them home.

So come and get yourself some of these Tilapia Bythobates !


----------



## grngito (Dec 22, 2013)

I have been looking for females for my male for a long time. You wouldn't happen to have any or know someone who does?


----------



## angel10 (Oct 3, 2014)

very good post..........


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

?


----------

